

Testing Android apps with Calabash and AppThwack - LeFever
http://blog.fieldforceapp.com/post/74188989058/android-fieldforce-appthwack

======
fieldforceapp
Thanks for the post, guys, and the service. Would love to hear from others who
have made the jump from iOS to Android, what methods you're using for test and
whether you're leveraging any cross-platform tools. AppThwack is a growing
part of our stack. Thanks!

